# Ребёнку 2 месяца. Нестабильность С2-С3



## Айгерим Панфилова (19 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте! Прошли УЗИ шейного отдела позвоночника, такой результат, смещение С3 кпереди на 3,1мм при максимальном сгибании. Заключение Нестабильность С2-С3.
Ребенку 2 месяца. Запись к врачу только через неделю.
Что следует делать? Опасно ли это?


----------



## La murr (21 Апр 2018)

@Айгерим Панфилова, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2018)

Не опасно.
А зачем делали?


----------

